# Drenalin LD



## top pin 56 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have one for aout 2 years now and have been shooting Mathews bows almost exclusively for close to 10 years. Never a problem with the Zebra strings although I have replaced a lot of them just for the sake of upgrading, if it is an upgrade? My LD is just like you have described, very smooth and easy to pull back. It is plenty fast. I am not sure about the 1/2 to 1 draw length issued I shoot the same 28.5 with it that have shot on others and that I am shooting on my Z7? Great bow!


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Never a problem with the Zebra strings either great bows mathews is #1


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

You ordered one? How did you manage that as they are discontinued? I just bought one barely used and it still had zebra strings on it but I will be replacing those with some Wicked1 threads. 
So far mine shoots unbelievably!!! I think you will be very happy.


----------

